# Γενικά > Psyversity >  Κύκλος 6 σεμιναρίων από το PSYCHOLOG.GR με κοινό παρονομαστή τον Έρωτα

## Aeon

Ένας κύκλος 6 σεμιναρίων με κοινό παρονομαστή την ευρύτερη θεματική του έρωτα. Συντονίζει ο ψυχοθεραπευτής και συγγραφέας Πέτρος Θεοδώρου.


Ο στόχος των περιοδικών συναντήσεων αυτού του κύκλου σεμιναρίων είναι να γίνουν για τον συμμετέχοντα αφορμή μιας πρώτης ξενάγησης στα ηλιόλουστα αλλά και τα σκιώδη τοπία του έρωτα.


Τα σεμινάρια απευθύνονται σε όποιον επιθυμεί να χαράξει τη δική του πορεία σ’ αυτό το συγκλονιστικό φαινόμενο αφού, λόγω της φύσης του, αποκλείει έτοιμες λύσεις.

*Στα 6 αυτά σεμινάρια ο συμμετέχων έχει την ευκαιρία εμπλουτίσει τη γνώση του σχετικά με:
*

Τις διάφορες όψεις του έρωτα και τα βάθη του έσω κόσμου μας, από τα οποία πηγάζει η ανάγκη να υπερβαίνουμε με τόσο θυελλώδη τρόπο τα όρια της ατομικής μας ύπαρξης.Το πώς επιλέγεται κάποιος για να γίνει ο περίλαμπρος και μοναδικός «Άλλος», μέσω του οποίου γευόμαστε τον άχρονο χρόνο του έρωτα και την αδιανόητη οικειότητα που αίφνης νιώθουμε, χωρίς καμιά «ρεαλιστική» εξήγηση.Τα ευαίσθητα σύνορα του έρωτα με την ανάγκη μας για δημιουργία δεσμών αγάπης.Τη σύγχυση του έρωτα με τις δυσδιάκριτες περιοχές του πόθου, του πάθους, της λαγνείας, της εξάρτησης.Την άρρηκτη σχέση του έρωτα με τον θάνατό του, καθώς και τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις του πόνου που ακολουθεί τη δύση των ερώτων μας.Τη σχέση του έρωτα με τον αχανή μη συνειδητό έσω χώρο μας, τη Σκιά μας, όπου κατοικεί και το εσωτερικό μας παιδί, μακρυά από το ανακριτικό φως της λογικής, της νόησης και της συνείδησής μας. Με άλλα λόγια, τη σχέση της Σκιάς μας με το ποιον και πώς ερωτευόμαστε, με το πώς εξυφαίνεται η λεπτόπλοκη αρχιτεκτονική των επαναλαμβανόμενων σεναρίων και αδιεξόδων στις επιλογές μας, με το πώς επιδρούν στους έρωτές μας τραύματα που πιθανά ακόμα ανασαίνουν στον μακρινό χώρο της λήθης.

*Ο αριθμός των θέσεων είναι αυστηρά περιορισμένος προκειμένου να υπάρχει επαρκής χρόνος για την συμμετοχή και αλληλεπίδραση των μελών της ομάδας*.


*(1) Έρωτας: γιορτή χωρίς νυμφίους, πένθος χωρίς νεκρό*
Ημερομηνία : 13 Ιανουαρίου 2023 
Ώρες διεξαγωγής: 19.00 - 21.00
Θέσεις: 18
Συμμετοχή: Δωρεάν Σεμινάριο


*(2) Η φασματική παρουσία του Άλλου στον έρωτα και η υπόθεση του «κομφετί»*
Ημερομηνία : 27 Ιανουαρίου 2023
Ώρες διεξαγωγής: 19.00 - 21.00
Θέσεις: 18
Συμμετοχή: 15 €
Τοποθεσία : Online - Zoom


*(3) Έρωτας και θάνατος: Γιατί να τελειώνουν και να ξαναρχίζουν οι έρωτές μας;*
Ημερομηνία : 10 Φεβρουαρίου 2023
Ώρες διεξαγωγής: 19.00 - 21.00
Θέσεις: 18
Συμμετοχή: 15 €
Τοποθεσία : Online - Zoom

*(4) Ο σεξουαλικός εαυτός και η δύναμη του αρχαίου λύκου στον έρωτα*
Ημερομηνία : 24 Φεβρουαρίου 2023
Ώρες διεξαγωγής: 19.00 - 21.00
Θέσεις: 18
Συμμετοχή: 15 €
Τοποθεσία : Online - Zoom


*(5) Έρωτας και αγάπη: ένα ζεύγος αντιθέτων στην αναζήτηση γαλήνης*
Ημερομηνία : 10 Μαρτίου 2023
Ώρες διεξαγωγής: 19.00 - 21.00
Θέσεις: 18
Συμμετοχή: 15 €
Τοποθεσία : Online - Zoom


*(6) Οι Σκιώδεις προτιμήσεις μας και τα παρατράγουδα του έρωτα*
Ημερομηνία : 7 Απριλίου 2023
Ώρες διεξαγωγής: 19.00 - 21.00
Θέσεις: 18
Συμμετοχή: 15 €
Τοποθεσία : Online - Zoom

*Δείτε αναλυτικές πληροφορίες και κάντε την εγγραφή σας:
Κύκλος 6 σεμιναρίων από το PSYCHOLOG.GR με κοινό παρονομαστή την ευρύτερη θεματική του έρωτα

*

----------

